# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Czerwone oczy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, ostatnio zacząłem pracę jako grafik komputerowy, przez co jestem zmuszony siedzieć po 8-10h dziennie przed monitorem komputera, przechodząc do sedna sprawy - jakieś 4 dni temu zaczęły bolec mnie oczy ( raczej piekący ból) i zaczęły one czerwieniec, poczytałem trochę o temacie, zacząłem stosować "sztuczne łzy" i zimne okłady, po okładkach ból przemija i jest ok juz do końca dnia, ale zaczerwienienie zostaje, chciałbym się dowiedzieć ile może potrwać "regeneracja" moich oczu.
Z góry dziękuje za wszystkie odp. I pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej okłady z herbaty albo rumianku. Co do regeneracji- zakraplaj oczy przed pracą od rana, wtedy unikniesz podrażnienia i zaczerwienia. Ogólnie najlepszymi kroplami na podrażnienia są hialeye free complex, jeśli tak mocno nadwyrężasz oczy koniecznie się zaopatrz. Jak zrobisz sobie dzień ,,bez komputera" wzrok powinien się zregenerować i potem tylko dbać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też używam tych kropli i rzeczywiście bardzo dobrze sprawdzają się na podrażnienia. Też niestety pracuję po 8h przy kompie w korpo, jeszcze jak wrócę do domu lubię dodatkowo poczytać :/ Moje oczy nie mają ze mną łatwo, bez dodatkowego nawilżenia chyba sobie nie wyobrażam normalnie funkcjonować

----------


## Freya

jak się siedzi takdługo przy komputerze to niestety nie mruga się często , co własnie powoduje że robia nam się takie suche oczy . Masz różne krople na rynku do nawilzania oczu , poprzez starazolizn po hyabak , thealoz duo itd . wszystkie te krople stosowałam :Wink:  poleciłabym tez wybrać do okulisty . Świetnym jest pani dr Monika Dzięgielewska , jak jesteś z warszawy to ja bardzo polecam . Tak przy okazji to leczy tez najmłodszych pacjentów, do których m na prawde swietne podejście  :Wink:

----------


## Elizka001

Miałam podobny problem bo jakiś czas temu zmieniłam pracę na typowo biurową. Moje oczy po jakimś miesiącu wróciły do normalności, ale ja od razu zaczęłam używać kropelek do oczu oraz okładów z rumianka. Byłam przygotowana na skutki ciągłego siedzenia przed monitorem. Dzięki temu przez krótki czas doskwierał mi efekt suchego oka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam okłady na oczy z zielonej herbaty, schłodzone okłady nakładasz na oczy i czekasz 15 minut, to powinno przynieść ulgę, mi zawsze pomagało. Ja od dwóch miesięcy biorę dodatkowo Lutezan i moje oczy są w dużo lepszej formie, nie odczuwam już pieczenia, a literki są wyraźne.

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Okłady z rumianku itd na pewno nie zaszkodzą, natomiast na Twoim miejscu zainwestowałbym w dobre okulary ochronne do pracy przed ekranem monitora oraz w krople do oczu,w przeciwnym razie ta sytuacja będzie się regularnie powtarzać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej jak najczesniej robic przerwy od komputera, bo widac ze czym wiedzej siedzi sie przed ekranem tym gorzej. Do tego cos na wzmocnienie oczu. Smaa biore lutezan od kilku tygodni i oczy mi sie tak nie mecza i przeszlo zaczewienienie

----------


## korney007

Długie ślęczenie przed komputerem bardzo źle wpływa na oczy. Polecam stosowanie kropel nawilzajacych, kupisz je w kazdej aptece a nawet rossmannie, moim oczom dają ulgę

----------


## MelkaRadosz

Ja na czerwony oczy brałam krople starazolin . Ale potem jednak coś mi zaczęło w oku wylewać ,dokładniej krew . W końcu dostałam krople Posorutin , które mi przepisano w Dzięgielewska Instystucie Oka . Jak dla mnie bardzo dobry gabinet , w szczególności pani dr Monika Dzięgielewska  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja pracuje przed komputerem od paru lat i niestety musze nawilzać oczy kroplami hialeye prawie codziennie  :Frown:  Robie tez cwiczenia, mrugam intensywanie przez minute i jest troche lepiej, ale dobre krople to podstawa

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Akurat jeżeli chodzi o dobre krople do oczu jak ii okulary czy soczewki, polecam zerknąć także do nas, gdzie pomożemy i doradzimy podczas wyboru  :Smile:

----------


## Magłosia

czerwony oczy mogą tez sugerowac na zapalenie spojówek. Potem tylko jeszcze pytanie czy wirusowe czy bakteryjne, prawda jest tylko taka ,ze nie mozna tego lekceważyc. Dobrze jest się wybrac do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu, ale przede wszytskim też do okulisty . Ja np z moją córeczką wybrałam się do pani dr Moniki Dzięgielewskiej .Córka miała właśnie te bakteryjne zapalenie, ropa jej wychodziła z oczek . Dostala oczywiście krople w antybiotyku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam czerwony od długiego siedzenia przed komputerem kiedy nie miałam okularów do komputera. Zawsze twierdziłam, że skoro mam wzrok okej to po co mi okulary do komputera...do czasu kiedy pierwszy raz zaczęły mnie boleć oczy. Moja znajoma zaciągneła mnie do optyka w optometriaciborek w Warszawie w Ursusie i kupiłam okulary i obowiązkowo krople.... Teraz wiem jak te moje oczka męczyłam.

----------


## Aniela55

Jak się ma problem z czerwonymi oczami to idzie się do okulisty . I tyle .czerwony oczy , zwłaszcza jak widac taką wylaną krew, może świadczyć o ciśnieniu w oku . Co do okulisty to ja z różnego rodzaju problemami ocznymi czy tez np z córką ,która miała problem z oczkami , bardzo polecam gabinet Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka  :Wink:

----------


## MrHilary-Sklep

A stosujesz jakieś krople do pielęgnacji oczu, soczewki? Podaj więcej szczegółów bo tylko wtedy będziemy mogli pomóc i doradzić, oczywiście wizyta u okulisty także będzie wskazana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja noszę soczewki i czasem muszę dać oczom odpocząć i wtedy wpuszczam krople, które kupuję w salonie optycznym na Warszawskim Tarchominie w salonie Optometria Ciborek  - chodze tam po szkla kontaktowe i mam do nich 100% zaufanie i wiem, że nie zmienię  salonu.

----------


## Agaste

Oczy są zmęczone i czerwone od monitora od komputera. mój mąż pracuje jako grafik i czasem tak bywa. Musisz dać im odpocząć. Idź do salonu optycznego po odpowiednie krople. My korzystamy ze specjalistów z salonu Tracewicz w Olsztynie. Mają lekarzy okulistów optometrystów  innych fachowców. Grafik musi mieć bardzo dobry, duży monitor z szybkim odświeżaniem i robić przerwy w pracy.

----------


## Acard

Na pewno te czerwony sa od długiego siedzenia przed komputerem. Za rzadko mrugasz stąd pieczenie oczu .Najlepsze sa jakieś krople nawilzające . Mnóstwo tego jest an rynku. Może tez być tak,ze np te zaczerwienione oczy sa efektem akiegos schorzenia poważniejszego. Wtedy najlepiej wybrać się do okulisty. Jak mieszkasz gdzieś w Warszawie to świetnym gabinetem jest Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka.

----------


## opatka

Miałam ten sam problem jak odrabiałam staz w biurze. Oczy mnie piekły i były strasznie czerwone. Kupiłam sobie krople Hialeye i juz po pierwszej aplikacji odczułam duzą ulgę. Oczy były bardziej nawilzone i opuchlizna się zmniejszyła.

----------


## Atena88

Ja mam inne krople jeszcze nawilzające. Tez cos na H ale jakoś inaczej one sie nazywały. I miałam je przepisane w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka. Bardzo dobrzy lekarze i miła atmosfera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chodzi o Warszawę to mogę z czystym sercem polecić CMD. Miałam ten sam problem, ale lekarz przepisał mi kropelki, które po tygodniu stosowania zlikwidowały problem. Miałam tam, też zabieg korekcji wady wzroku. Bardzo rzetelni, wykwalifikowani specjaliści. Na wizytę nie czeka się długo i za każdym razem jak mam konsultację to okulista robi mi konkretne badania więc wychodzę z takim poczuciem, że jakby sę coś niepokojącego działo z moimi oczami to  on to wychwyci od razu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam tak po pracy przy komputerze i musiałam zakupić sobie jakieś dobre krople do oczu i skorzystałam z tego, że musiałam wymienić sobie soczewki i poszłam do mojego salonu optycznego we Wrocku na Krynicką do Pani Trzcinowicz i wszystko mi powiedziano i doradzono dobre kropelki.

----------


## damazpsem

Oczy trzeba czymś nawilżać bez tego ciężko jest, szczególnie osobom pracującym przed ekranem. Polecam w tym przypadku krople hialeye są niezastąpione własnie w takich sprawach ja zawsze mam je pod ręką.

----------


## mika766

ja stosuję czasami krople do oczu i mi pomagają

----------


## MrHilary-Sklep

Same krople do oczu niestety nie pomogą na dłuższą metę, to będzie tylko chwilowa poprawa i mają na celu głownie nawilżenie gałki ocznej. Polecam wybrać dobre okulary ochronne do pracy przed ekranem monitora, od tej kwestii należy zacząć i chętnie pomożemy.

----------


## Baby88

Najlepiej przejść się z takim problemem do gabinetu okulistycznego. Też miałam podobny  problem i okazało się że po prostu mam zespół suchego oka. Stąd to zaczerwienie. co do gabinetu to bardzo polecam Dzięgielewska instytut Oka w Warszawie. Wykwalifikowani lekarze, miła atmosfera

----------


## VisionOpticExpress_pl

Zgadza się, im szybciej udasz się do lekarza specjalisty, tym oczywiście lepiej oraz bezpieczniej. Zapytaj go też o odpowiednie i skuteczne krople do oczu, ich stosowanie w tym przypadku na pewno nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## LanaB

U pani dr Dzięgielewskiej byłam właśnie z takimi czerwonymi oczami. Okazało się, ze mam problem z zapaleniem spojówek. Z mojej strony bardzo polecam ten gabinet. Przepisano odpowiednie leki.

----------


## PerfectVision.pl

To niestety wpisane w Twój zawód. Warto u okulisty popytać o okulary ochronne do pracy przed ekranami. I robić regularne przerwy dla oczu.

----------


## Florka888

Ja miałam akurat zapalenie spojówek oraz zapalenie rogówki. Dostałam specjalne krople, tez przepisane w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Właściwie to już efekty leczenia były po jednej dawce.

----------


## sugaretka

Niby problem wpisany w zawód, ale tez nie koniecznie. Piekace i swedzace czy zaczerwienione oko moze byc objawem alergii czy pasozytów. Ja tez kiedys mialam podobny problem ale nie pomagalo mi nic co stosowalam sama z siebie. W koncu po dwoch miesiacach udalam sie do okulisty i diagnoza mnie dobila. Zaawansowany nuzeniec oka tj. rzęs i brwi. Objawial sie jak zwykle zapalenie czy alergia a tu niestety.. wiele miesiecy walki, okladow, tabletek i maści. Nawilzanie kropelkami i łagodzenie podraznienia chusteczkami titol retinea. Gdyby nie lekarz to bym z tego nie wyszła sama

----------


## Koteczka33

Jeżeli są czerwone oczy, to najczesciej zapalenie spojówek. jeżeli jeszcze do tego jest ropny wyciek, to trzeba jak najprędzej iść do lekarza okulisty. Moja córka tak miala i trafiłyśmy do bardzo dobrego okulisty jak pani dr Monika Dzięgielewska. Przepisała odpowiednie leki, po czym zapalenie zostało wyleczone.

----------


## anetkab

Nikt Ci tak nie powie jak lekarz, ale co do kropli to pamiętaj że jest różnica między kroplami na suche a czerwone oczy. Czy powieki też bolą?

----------


## sugaretka

Ja miałam bardzo czerwone podrażnione i swedzace oczy jak miałam nużeńca.. myslalam ze to alergia albo przemeczenie ale okazalo sie ze jednak pasozyt.. wiele miesiecy walki, odpowiednie leki zmieniane kilka razy, zmiana nawyków higienicznych, zaczelam stosowanie takich chusteczek titiol retinea no i ciagle kontrole okulistyczne... masakra  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyczyn może być wiele, ale najlepiej będzie jak pójdziesz po prostu do okulisty. Np Spektrum we Wrocławiu

----------


## bruderka

Ja juz słyszałam o tym nużeńcu :/ niezbyt przyjemny pasożyt ... fujjj :/  ja miałam zapalenie spojówek po prostu- przez wirusy. Byłam na wizycie w dzięgielewska instytucie oka w Warszawie- świetna i profesjonalna klinika.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej jest iść do kulisty i to sprawdzić. Ja miałam podobne objawy przez zapalenie spojówek od soczewek kupionych z neta. Teraz nauczona na błędach kupuję w salonie optycznym Ostrość Wzroku (Piotrków Trybunalski). Ale to tylko na większe wyjścia, bo przerzuciłam się na okulary. Kupiłam naprawdę fajnie też w tym salonie, nie spadają mi w ogóle, nie uciskają, a przez szkła widzę doskonale, polecam.

----------


## Moniaa31059

ja też takie miałam zaczerwienione oczy na skutek zbyt długiej pracy przy komputerze. Dostałam specjalne kropelki do oczu, które przepisano mi w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie  :Wink:

----------


## renatka22

W Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka miałam badanie dna oka oraz pomiar ciśnienia wewnątrzgałkowego. Dostałam tutaj odpowiednie krople, bo okazało się też  że mam kłopot z ciśnieniem w oku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak krople nie pomogą to warto udać się do okulisty, być może to alergia lub poważniejsza sprawa. Jeśli szukasz kogoś w okolicach Wrocławia to polecam Spektrum, mają kilka lokalizacji i dużo specjalistów, przez co są dość szybkie terminy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W sprawie soczewek polecam klinikę Spektrum spektrum.wroc.pl/nasze-uslugi/soczewki-i-pomoce-optyczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również borykałam się z zapaleniem spojówek. Wszystko było spowodowane noszeniem zbyt długo soczewek. Wybrałam się do Ośrodka Okulistyki Klinicznej we Wrocławiu. Dobrano dla mnie odpowiednie i zapalenie szybko zniknęło. Nie ma co zwlekać, najlepiej od razu udać się do dobrego okulisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej skonsultować to ze swoim okulistą. Ja chodzę do Spektrum we Wrocławiu, bardzo dobrzy specjaliści, duża wiedza i doświadczenie, można im zaufać.

----------


## EwaSzk

Czerwone oczy moga sugerować zazwyczaj zapalenie spojówek albo coś takiego. Tak jak zosało tutaj wczesniej zapisane . Miałam jeszcze ropę w kącikach oczu. Miałam bakteryjne zapalenie spojówek i tutaj bardzo pomogła mi maść z antybiotykiem, która dostałam w dzięgielewska instytucie Oka. Wcześniej były krople ale pomogły tylko na chwilę, dopiero po tej maści mi sie polepszyło.

----------


## Leila22

> Czerwone oczy moga sugerować zazwyczaj zapalenie spojówek albo coś takiego. Tak jak zosało tutaj wczesniej zapisane . Miałam jeszcze ropę w kącikach oczu. Miałam bakteryjne zapalenie spojówek i tutaj bardzo pomogła mi maść z antybiotykiem, która dostałam w dzięgielewska instytucie Oka. Wcześniej były krople ale pomogły tylko na chwilę, dopiero po tej maści mi sie polepszyło.



tez pamiętam miałam tutaj maść przepisaną. Jak pamietam była to maść z erytromycyną.

----------


## Marteczka888

> tez pamiętam miałam tutaj maść przepisaną. Jak pamietam była to maść z erytromycyną.


Sa tez jeszcze krople Biodacin - tak sie chyba nazywały. Bardzo sie sprawdziły u nas przy zapaleniu spojowek. Co do gabinetu to bardzo polecam zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o pomiar cisnienia wewnątrzgałkowego.

----------


## Tola888

> Sa tez jeszcze krople Biodacin - tak sie chyba nazywały. Bardzo sie sprawdziły u nas przy zapaleniu spojowek. Co do gabinetu to bardzo polecam zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o pomiar cisnienia wewnątrzgałkowego.


Ja z kolei miałam tutaj badanie dna oka, I fajnie, ze nie musiałam mieć jakiegoś dodatkowego przygotowania.

----------

